# vehicle import



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Yesterday morning I met with my business colleague & customs broker, Lic. Oscar Angulo, in Nogales to discuss current affairs regarding vehicle import. Will forward info if anyone is interested.

Only 06-07 are currently eligible. The usual stips apply: NAFTA vehicles only documented as U.S. export. The cost is very high, actually prohibitive regarding my business purpose. Import activity is slow.

Oscar advised related parties are awaiting an amparo to supposedly be granted easing cost and expanding sanctioned model years to be naturalized, but no movement yet. Over the years I have come to wholly trust his counsel & advice so any further enquiries regarding legal process/action exceed my knowledge & worthwhile opinion.

Oscar is available for advice and direction if one is interested in his professional services, which I highly recommend.

Recent Discussion & attention to “Official” U.S. vehicle export has been excessive & many times misrepresented. Compared to the previous process, CBP has very favorably streamlined export practices and now all is completed online. It neither requires appointing a customs broker nor assesses any fee, $50 as I routinely read. My advice from experience, make personal contact with a senior commercial officer at the US port where export will be transacted for - on the ground - policy. Procedures can vary from one POE to the other.


----------



## Rwrobb (Jul 13, 2014)

LMtortugas said:


> Yesterday morning I met with my business colleague & customs broker, Lic. Oscar Angulo, in Nogales to discuss current affairs regarding vehicle import. Will forward info if anyone is interested.
> 
> Only 06-07 are currently eligible. The usual stips apply: NAFTA vehicles only documented as U.S. export. The cost is very high, actually prohibitive regarding my business purpose. Import activity is slow.
> 
> ...


Interesting info. on Autos in Mexico How to Import Your Car into Mexico


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

It was my understanding that no cars are being imported at this time. The Mexican Auto Dealers are crying they need protection.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Bobbyb said:


> It was my understanding that no cars are being imported at this time. The Mexican Auto Dealers are crying they need protection.


The AMDA, similar to other organized trade groups, is mostly self-serving. But, when it cries foul it has a legitimate gripe that fair competition is marginalized when chocolate salvage-stolen vehicles are imported for retail.


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

LMtortugas said:


> The AMDA, similar to other organized trade groups, is mostly self-serving. But, when it cries foul it has a legitimate gripe that fair competition is marginalized when chocolate salvage-stolen vehicles are imported for retail.


Obviously, I don't get out much. I don't really understand what you mean by "chocolate-salvage stolen vehicles", could you explain that to me. I have feeling that has racist undertones. Hopefully , I am wrong.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Blast said:


> Obviously, I don't get out much. I don't really understand what you mean by "chocolate-salvage stolen vehicles", could you explain that to me. I have feeling that has racist undertones. Hopefully , I am wrong.


*hardly racist*-definitely descriptive.

Trade report from Mexican automotive conference writes ….._when it comes to the automotive industry ‘chocolate’ loses its sweet association and takes on a bitter connotation…….. Chocolate is used to refer to the hoards of second-hand cars being imported from the United States, inspired by the color of the fumes excreted from the exhaust pipes of EPA nonconforming vehicles…._

USAToday writes….. _Non-registered vehicles are known as "chocolates," ….._

Mexico is currently taking significant action to eradicate the longstanding import of salvage/junk/stolen/CO belching used vehicles that bypass legal registration and many times transparent disclosure to the buyer.


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you for the explanation, I appreciate it very much & I also learned something.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

There would be no need for Chocolates if the dealers would realize that this is not 1960. Protectionism serves no one other than the greedy dealers. In some respects Mexico will never have a free market. The consumer suffers.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

LMtortugas said:


> *hardly racist*-definitely descriptive.
> 
> Trade report from Mexican automotive conference writes ….._when it comes to the automotive industry ‘chocolate’ loses its sweet association and takes on a bitter connotation…….. Chocolate is used to refer to the hoards of second-hand cars being imported from the United States, inspired by the color of the fumes excreted from the exhaust pipes of EPA nonconforming vehicles…._
> 
> ...


We call chocolate _gray imports_ don't we? 

The Mexican auto dealers have been crying for help with the Aduana's import regulation since 1980, or even earlier. They want all that used car business for themselves. 

As far as foreign stolen cars in Mexico, the numbers are astronomical. So are those in Central and South America, we don't need to address firearms. And it isn't just any kind of car, the SUVs and Jeep-types are beloved. All this info is all over the web, and plenty of updates as well.

Mexican laws almost never stick. Apart from their being in constant flux no national who has a pair pays any attention to law.

As far as I know there are 3 or 4 factors that determine what a person here can get away with, be he National or ******: As a foreigner you'll get more respect/leniency if you speak Spanish well, are in your advanced years, have connections, know how to play the game. I'm sure Mexicans and even Mexican authorities have the idea Gringos are easy targets because they are so fixed on being goody goody. That's a weakness they exploit.

I know a guy who lives in downtown Guadalajara, manages a language school. His temp permit expired three years ago. He gets stopped every month or two, pays 200P and goes on his way. And all the while everyone knows the cops have full authority to yank your car and impound it. 

The moral of the story is your ****** ways don't work here, just like Mexican ways don't work in America. 

Being legal is best. I always feel better when I'm legal. But when in Rome ...

.

.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

modeeper said:


> We call chocolate _gray imports_ don't we?
> 
> The Mexican auto dealers have been crying for help with the Aduana's import regulation since 1980, or even earlier. They want all that used car business for themselves.
> 
> ...


_*Chocolate*_ & _*grey market*_ is not synonymous. The former relates to legality of presence, the latter to compliance.

Common sense dictates any new car dealer in Mexico, like any other globally, will exhaust its last cent & vote to promote its business interests, fair or dubious in nature. That said it is naive & ignorant of the subject matter to lay all blame upon them for the ailments troubling used car trade. 

For decades non-licensed/unregistered dealers and wannabe import/exporters have grossly profited off defenseless Mexican consumers without any government interference. Title-branded junk is purchased at salvage auctions in the US then sold out of a dirt lot as top-grade quality legal product; who can document otherwise? The buyer has no tool or resource, certainly no recourse, to make an educated purchase. I applaud Mexico’s recent bold move requiring any imported used vehicle subject to nationalization to be a documented USCBP export. 

I will refrain from the moral fretting over ****** vs. Mexican way, abide by the law or renew plates via the bite, nobody adheres to directives anyway, etc. etc. But I will argue from years working the automotive sector in the US, Germany, & Mexico, that a strategy of exercising good judgement & expressing a healthy measure of deference toward the people, means, and _house rules_ of whatever country I happen to have landed upon has returned personal satisfaction and a positive financial gain.

Regarding personal character of Mexicans…. I will just state my three business associates, all native Mexicans and current residents, neither scam from or exploit me; very strong work ethic. Their production & results far exceed mediocrity. I can only hope their integrity is genuine as each, most days, functions as a custodian of my inventory and capital.


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

Question for Mortugas, is it possible for me to go to Phoenix , for example, buy & register a car there, using a relatives address, (I have a CAD drivers License), bring it into Mexico, either Import it, if I have Temporal in order , or bring it in, for 180 day, on tourist visa? Drive & stay in Mexico then thru Guatemala to places South. Do I need to turn in my window sticker, go thru the process, and get set up again, when I re-enter Mexico approx. 1-2 months later? Then bring the vehicle into Mexico on a permanent basis or make border runs until I sort it out. I hope , that makes a bit of sense, I know it is a mouthful. Can you give me contact for Oscar in Nogales? have heard about him before , and he has always been referred to in a very professional manner, THX


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will run into several snags, the most important of which is that only NAFTA cars of a certain and ever changing age are eligible for importation, but the importation by individuals is currently at a standstill, due to corruption and other problems. Add to that the cost, if it were possible, which sometimes exceeds the value of the car.
So, if you leave out the permanent importation to Mexico, your plan could work by buying a car in the USA, using the temporary importation 180 day permit and a tourist permit in Mexico once each way. Then, when you are ready to settle down, take the car back to the USA for disposal and buy another wherever you decide to live.


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

Do you need a Temporal to buy & operate a car in Mexico? Is it possible to do this with an out of country Driver license, THX


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need proof of residence; CFE bill, Telmex bill, etc., just as you would for anything else in Mexico. However, they can be in your landlord‘s name with a rental contract/receipt, etc. Yes, your current driver‘s license will be OK. You will also be able to drive a Mexican plated car into other countries and back again into Mexico without the fees/deposits Mexico requires for foreign vehicles.


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

I am so sorry to bother you again and I am very grateful for your help> I need to start working on all this soon. The first question is still to do with the previous one, would you need a temporal or could this be done on a tourist(180) day Visa, if you have a permanent address in Mexico, with bills , receipt from landlord etc, that is buying a Mexican car & registering it?

Next, is it possible to bring in a car from the US(on tourist visa) or where ever, and for example, be in Mexico three months, leave the country by air, leave the car, say to return to home country to arrange Temporal(is that the right word for temporary resident 4 year visa?) , return and take the car back out before the 180 day expiry, Thank you again for advice & patience.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Blast said:


> I am so sorry to bother you again and I am very grateful for your help> I need to start working on all this soon. The first question is still to do with the previous one, would you need a temporal or could this be done on a tourist(180) day Visa, if you have a permanent address in Mexico, with bills , receipt from landlord etc, that is buying a Mexican car & registering it?
> 
> Next, is it possible to bring in a car from the US(on tourist visa) or where ever, and for example, be in Mexico three months, leave the country by air, leave the car, say to return to home country to arrange Temporal(is that the right word for temporary resident 4 year visa?) , return and take the car back out before the 180 day expiry, Thank you again for advice & patience.


You cannot leave the car in Mexico legally. If the car is in Mexico with a temporary import permit, and you are here on a tourist permit, the car has to leave Mexico when you do.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

And you should note that even when you got back to Mexico, the car would still be illegal and subject to confiscation, as the importada temporal became void the moment you stepped out of Mexico. They have computers now..Insurance usually requires that the car be in Mexico legally.....Catch-22.
Yes, you could buy a car in Mexico as long as you have an address for registration. But, keep your foreign driving license current, as a Mexican one will require a CURP, which will require a Residente Temporal o Permanente visa.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Blast said:


> Question for Mortugas, is it possible for me to go to Phoenix , for example, buy & register a car there, using a relatives address, (I have a CAD drivers License), bring it into Mexico, either Import it, if I have Temporal in order , or bring it in, for 180 day, on tourist visa? Drive & stay in Mexico then thru Guatemala to places South. Do I need to turn in my window sticker, go thru the process, and get set up again, when I re-enter Mexico approx. 1-2 months later? Then bring the vehicle into Mexico on a permanent basis or make border runs until I sort it out. I hope , that makes a bit of sense, I know it is a mouthful. Can you give me contact for Oscar in Nogales? have heard about him before , and he has always been referred to in a very professional manner, THX


HOLA BLAST… _RVGRINGO & TUNDRAGREEN_ offer up some good advice.

*FOREMOST* I would not take any permanent action until, as you write, you permanently sort things out. This includes not purchasing a vehicle until you have thoroughly assessed and determined residence options even if yet to decide upon one. 

My experience/knowledge is as an Arizona wholesale MV dealer that exports used vehicles to Mexico so I will stick to such topics and leave related immigration/visa issues to the above referenced individuals who, in my opinion, have superior command of the subject matter.

Assuming you meet requirements to buy and register a vehicle in Phoenix as put forward and secure the Mexico tourist visa & vehicle permit, I would consider purchasing in the US a _NAFTA_ vehicle that satisfies your requisites. Then proceed upon your journey as advised by _RVGRINGO_. After your trip is completed you can then make the appropriate decision to either keep the vehicle and import it or find a buyer in Mexico or the US. 

A _NAFTA_ vehicle originated/was manufactured in a _NAFTA_ country; Canada, U.S., Mexico. Per the agreement, used vehicle model year 2011 and back qualify but at this time Mexico is not wholly complying. Currently 06 and 07 vehicle model years are eligible for import. The process to import a vehicle into Mexico is not a difficult challenge. Eligible _NAFTA _vehicles include a very large selection to choose from ranging from heavy duty Ford trucks to Toyota Camrys and Honda Civics

Regarding vehicle procurement …..I am very skeptical of purchasing used vehicles in Mexico unless I have authentic documentation of origin, condition, legal status and title, etc. U.S. vehicles in Mexico tend to sell at a premium compared to in the states. Registered U.S. vehicles are subject to stricter DOT and EPA standards and have condition and history reports readily available which would certainly be useful resources to utilize in light of your apparent extended road travels. Again, leave your options open regarding permanent vehicle disposition. 

I sent Oscar Angulo a message indicating _BLAST_ might be contacting him. I advise phoning as he generally answers. Tell him Dan referred you. He is a genuinely nice man and very professional. He should be able to answer your questions and provide any necessary services, now or at any point in the future, related to vehicle import & purchase options.

<snip>

_*GOOD & SAFE TRAVELS!!*_


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

I have in CAD in storage, a dodge ram 2010, with alberta registration. It is almost new as I have never really used it, only has 40K km on it, fully loaded 4x4, quad cab. I was hoping , I could somehow eventually get that into Mex on a permanent basis, I don't want to pay tax for the cost of the vehicle? I will contact , Oscar, ask him about options, appreciate advice, I am wondering if this type of vehicle would draw unwanted attention.thank you


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Blast said:


> I have in CAD in storage, a dodge ram 2010, with alberta registration. It is almost new as I have never really used it, only has 40K km on it, fully loaded 4x4, quad cab. I was hoping , I could somehow eventually get that into Mex on a permanent basis, I don't want to pay tax for the cost of the vehicle? I will contact , Oscar, ask him about options, appreciate advice, I am wondering if this type of vehicle would draw unwanted attention.thank you


What color? Big black pickups are popular with the police and the cartels. In addition, the cost of importing it might be prohibitive.


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes it , it is black metallic w/grey/ silver lower panels, black windows, Hemi, 20 "wheels, all the bells and whistles. Just the type some Narco or corupt cop would love to have. That is one of my concerns.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just exactly what they want, and they might just take it in a most unpleasant way. I would consider selling it, for that and the other reasons already mentioned. It is not permanently importable anyway/.


----------

